# Any reason not to use Agfapan and agfa paper?



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 11, 2005)

Right now I have an unopened box of agfa semi gloss and a few rolls of ISO 100 agfapan.

The reason is that they're cheap. Do they limit me somehow?

It's gonna be my first roll of film developed myself.

I'm not looking for precise look/finish, just a noob discovering the darkroom process.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 11, 2005)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> Any reason not to use Agfapan and agfa paper?



No.  Rock on!


----------



## DIRT (Jun 15, 2005)

HEll yeah Ksmatt,  AGFA papers are the best.


----------



## Chase (Jun 15, 2005)

I've always liked Agfa products and had great results with them!


----------



## santino (Jun 16, 2005)

agfa is very good, especially the discontiuned Agfapan 25.


----------



## gypsyIX (Jun 16, 2005)

i like the warm look of the agfa papers... but you have to be careful not to let your prints get muddy-looking. it's a common problem with warm-toned papers.


----------

